# Arlington, TX - Bicolor Male - Urgent



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

It says GSD mix but he looks purebred to me, and very sad! He's at the Arlington, TX animal control shelter.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13565501

shelter website: http://www.ci.arlington.tx.us/animals/adoptablepets.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump

There are two other shepherd 'mixes' without pictures listed on the same site. And a baby german shepherd


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump

there's a white 'mix' as well who doesn't look like a mix at all.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

Can anyone local get any info on him? Age; temp; apparent health; etc.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

gorgeous guy. any updates?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

